# Carnival X 2013



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's our hastily thrown together video from this year - I apologize for not being able to do more and show more. I did manage to get some video of the shooting gallery in action, and there is probably more footage of that in the video than anything else. 






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looked total Awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the top hatted, moving head skellie you have on your entryway. He seems so interested in anything passing through


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I LOVE this. Did you happen to do a tutorial on how to make this? It's absolutely something I would love to have a go at creating.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

love it! I am developing plans for my carnival this year. I am planing on 3 booth games (monster tipping, creature popping, and hoop toss (I need to come up with a better name for that one)) the candy machine will be back and I am also thinking of doing an alien operation game and possibly a frog flipping area. I am toying with the idea of giving out prizes for each of the booth games and maybe for the frog flipping. I already have the PVC booths designed and I have started to collect prizes and artwork. My real problem is the fabric for the booths - I have no sewing skills so any advice that you can give me on how you made your booth cloth coverings? or any other advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the kudos! Been a while since I've ventured into the forum so apologies for the extremely delayed response... :\



> any advice that you can give me on how you made your booth cloth coverings


Ah, wish I had the pics at the ready from when we did this, but we actually purchased some canvas drop cloths, about a dozen rolls of wide masking tape and about a case of cheap black spray paint. We laid the canvas out on our driveway, taped the lines we wanted and sprayed, sprayed, sprayed. We were concerned that the paint would fleck off, but I guess since the fabric was canvas and not plastic it was absorbant enough to last two years so far.

We looked all around to find some kind of fabric that had thick, black stripes like we wanted (cabana?) but to no avail, so we had to get creative. Hopefully you have figured something out as well! Happy Haunting!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is very cool...!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Woah! That's awesome!! 

Thanks for sharing you're video with us!


----------



## CMatthews (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice video and great haunt,  studiokraft!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, all!

Here is a couple shots of the canvas being painted, as I mentioned before, it took some canvas drop cloths, a ton of masking tape and at least a case of black spray paint, but we finally got the black and white striped canvas that we wanted.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Would rolling the black paint save some money?


Brian


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

ATLfun said:


> Would rolling the black paint save some money?


We initially tried a paint sprayer and that was a big fail, not sure how the rolled paint would work. We were concerned that the paint would fleck off of the canvas, and the spray paint seemed to penetrate the canvas the best and has lasted a couple of years already.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

So, we've come to the decision that this haunt is just too much for us to maintain any more . Life got hectic and some things had to give, so keep an eye out on the Classifieds forum for items for sale from Carnival X and if you are in the Southern NJ area and are interested, please let us know. Yes, the entire shooting gallery will be for sale, as well as the animated props, but we might just want to hold on to the skeleton entryway


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking forward to it - This is our theme this year as well. Would love to pick your brain on the mechanics of the shooting gallery. Have an idea but .......

Nice job !!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks mkozik1. Shame you are in GA, you could just buy the shooting gallery from me


----------



## DVLSToy (May 1, 2012)

that's a cool setup.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Sad news indeed that your interests are shifting to other areas. As you know, I always looked forward to seeing pics of your haunt. You were one of the best at putting on the carnival theme for Halloween.

Best of luck in your future endeavors.

Brian


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, ATL, I appreciate it, it means a lot.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, DVLS, we worked hard on it.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Woah! Are you kidding?!?! My wife and I are wanting to have a freak show theme in the next year or so and your video was truly inspiring! The window projection freak show posters are brilliant! A+++++


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, Firefly, I was trying to figure out how to work the AtmosfearFX video into the Carnival theme, and that seemed the best way to do it.


----------

